# Michigan Salmon setup



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Looking for suggestions for a complete setup for salmon. Rod, reel, line, lure(bait)

I’m an avid walleye, perch, SM Bass fisherman looking to branch out


----------



## Dtb810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Are you fishing big water or rivers?


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Little of both. Start on my boat then try river too


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

What's ur budget?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

U can spend a lot of money on a nice setup or u can go cheap.


----------



## Dtb810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Most in expensive way on the boat would be a couple of dippy diver. High lines will work later in the fall casting spoons trolled or hot n tots. 

Watch for a couple good used electric down riggers and be ready for spring. 

Or if Santa wants to spend some big bucks on you pick up some trax tech down riggers. They are fast!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Tbh I didn't even think about the trolling portion when he said big water. I was more thinking along the lines of casing and jigging. Let's wait and see what the op comes back with some more details.


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

To be honest I don’t really know. I’m thinking to get a good rod/reel setup and try it a few times, if I get hooked I’ll be willing to buy more expensive quality stuff.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I started fishing Lake Michigan again 3 years ago when we moved right near the lake for just under $1000 by shopping on Craigslist. I already had traxstech tracks and rod holders on the boat so I am not including that in the cost. I got a set of used cannon electric downriggers with weights releases and swivel bases for $400. Picked up 6 rod reel combos off craigslist for $250. Spent the last $350 on 2 tx44 planer boards 2 dispey divers all new line for all reels, 2 10 color lead, braid for dipsey and mono for riggers, a hand ful of spin doctors flys spoons and meat rigs. I still watch craigslist and eBay for gear. Picked up a new 300 copper rod reel combo for a steal on ebay.


----------



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

My river setup right now is under $100. I found a 9ft 6in spinning rod for $60 and a spinning reel for $30. Works fine for me right now. I run 10lb mono main line, and 6 or 8lb fluorocarbon for leader. I mainly throw hardware or floats with spawn sacks. I may end up buying a better end setup in the future, but the one I have now gets me fishing without breaking the budget.


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

I will be going on a two day salmon trip wading out in a river with some friends.

I picked up a 9 foot rod and will use my Pflueger President reel just wondering
Where would be my best bet to go to get what I need for drift fishing and who has good insulated waders


----------



## profisher777 (Jun 2, 2017)

Honestly i would go to your local outdoor supplier and tell them what you need. They will help you get set up for a successful fishing trip.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cabelas has a decent section for drifting. As for waders cabelas has brought back lifetime warranty on their waders again


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

What river will u be fishing


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> What river will u be fishing


I believe the Manistee River up there by tippy dam in all those areas. This is my first time trying salmon fishing, I’m kind of tagging along with a friend and his brother


----------



## Jiggin Jay (Jul 15, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Cabelas has a decent section for drifting. As for waders cabelas has brought back lifetime warranty on their waders again


That’s where I was thinking too. There or Field & Stream, I’m kind of in the middle of both those places


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

JasonT32 said:


> I believe the Manistee River up there by tippy dam in all those areas. This is my first time trying salmon fishing, I’m kind of tagging along with a friend and his brother


Pappys, fisherman's headquarters, and the backcast are all good places if u need something. Just my personal preference, but I like the backcast. If u do stop in, ask for Dane. He's a cool cat and is always up to par when it comes to helping... go

Burgundy


----------

